# The Melbourne Brewers Present Beerfest 26-27th February 2016



## mudd (11/11/15)

*Main Details of Event:*
(For now a save the date mostly) - I'll try to keep these first few pages up to date with the latest information (that's the plan anyway)

What: Home Brew Competition and Beery weekend
Club: The Melbourne Brewers http://www.melbournebrewers.org/
Date 26-27th February
Location: Kyneton Victoria
Venue: The Royal George Hotel http://www.royalgeorge.com.au/



Cheers Mudd


----------



## mudd (11/11/15)

*Categories and How to Enter*
Details to follow


----------



## mudd (11/11/15)

*Call for Judges and Stewards*
We will need both Judges and Stewards for the competition to go smoothly. Details to follow.


----------



## mudd (12/12/15)

Categories listing http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories

(Seems I cant edit the other posts)


----------



## Grainer (12/12/15)

im in for judging


----------



## DU99 (13/12/15)

Can i get a place as a expendable steward..


----------



## [email protected] (14/12/15)

Who's this comp open to?


----------



## mudd (14/12/15)

It's an open comp- so pretty much anyone.


----------



## Black n Tan (21/12/15)

There doesn't appear to be a hefeweizen style in the wheat category, is that correct?


----------



## mudd (21/12/15)

Hmmm. The fact that I'm not a fan of the style has nothing to do with it. 
In all seriousness though I'll look into it.


----------



## mudd (21/12/15)

Seems we had entries accepted last year as Weizen/Weissbier.


----------



## SergeMarx (31/12/15)

Quite a condensed list this year, no Belgian strong... But after the judging last year I'm not surprised. I've got a red IPA and a smoked porter ready, but looks like no category to submit them in? I hope my Berliner Weiss turns out well then!


----------



## mudd (31/12/15)

Hi Serge, Belgians were replaced by specialty this year. So its not really condensed, just mixing it up a little. There are a lot of Brewers who only get one opportunity to enter specialty at VicBrew.
Other club comps cater to ipa specialties (merry mashers) and Belgian (yarra Valley). Keep an eye on VicBrew website for the other comps

Cheers
Mudd


----------



## Yob (3/1/16)

2 entries per category and 1 per sub style?


----------



## mudd (4/1/16)

Sounds about right.


----------



## mudd (11/1/16)

Hi All,

Beerfest is now in Compmaster ready for entries to go in.
http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/selectcomp
Sign up or login (right hand side) before accessing link to the competition to prevent errors. Entries are $10

Just a reminder that this year we have specialties category back. We are expecting that to be a bumper category as there has been a real interest in making beers outside of the traditional styles in recent times. 

Also we are still short of judges and stewards (depending how many entries we get) put your name forward (PM me) even if you can only make it to 1 session.

Link to categories http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories
Link to accommodation options for competition weekend http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/event-information

Note compmaster admin is not available for a bit so any questions post them here and I'll see if I can answer them. 

Cheers
Brendan Coffey
Competion Manager 
Melbourne Brewers


----------



## dannymars (12/1/16)

Where are the drop off points and what is the cut-off date?


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/1/16)

Is there a minimum bottle size?


----------



## mudd (12/1/16)

Min 500ml
Drop offs TBA normal locations
Cut off 20/2


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/1/16)

mudd said:


> Min 5000ml
> Drop offs TBA normal locations
> Cut off 20/2


5 litres??? Sheesh that's some judging. 

Can you submit 2x330ml bottles?


----------



## mudd (12/1/16)

Generally we don't want to. ?Yob


----------



## DU99 (28/1/16)

.


----------



## Yob (29/1/16)

No stubbles accepted.


----------

